# Snow pics!!



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

We had our first significant snow of the season today!



















Kisses



























Dashing through the snow...


















Catch!! This was a lucky shot


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What great pics. We actually got some unexpected snow, sleet, and freezing rain today here. Your dogs enjoy snow more than my little dogs do.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

They really look like they are in their element...and enjoying every minute. 

Still waiting for a big snow here in New York. (*sigh*)


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson is sooo jealous! He's the biggest snow freak. Your dogs look great in the snow!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures, they look so happy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

And a good time was had by all. We got some more snow as well but it's so cold I can't spend much time outside.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pictures!! We had A flurry yesterday. A flurry. Just one. Literally.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gosh you get so much snow. We have been sweltering in the heat here in NZ, even though wet and drizzly today.

We had snow in my town last August.......about an inch..............which was the first snowfall in about 80 years!!!!


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Great shots!! Dogs sure love the snow, don't they!!


----------

